# Why is the TT Forum advertising Mackeeper?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Why is the TT Forum advertising Mackeeper?

It is really nasty malware that really should not be installed on any Mac.

Trust me, I've seen the consequences too many times!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is this the Google ads serve at the bottom Rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Is this the Google ads serve at the bottom Rich?


Yes John, and I know what you're going to say. Google is using algorithms to serve up advertising based on my usage.

However I will not, have not and never intend to install that piece of crap software on any Mac ever!

The problem is people always want a 'free' solution and if someone has a problematic Mac the temptation to download something that promises to fix problems is often too great. Many of my clients have fallen victim to this.

Just so you know, if this is downloaded it infiltrates the OS and slowly, over a period of time, will make any problems worse. It then offers paid solutions which of course don't work. Eventually it will cause the Mac to become unusable.

It is Russian malware but makes web ads that look like Apple ads thereby fooling people into believing it is okay. It isn't - with a capital 'I'.

If there is something that can be done I would urge you to do it. Even putting up a sticky would help.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

+1 everything rustyintegrale says


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Rich,

Yes I can't see the advert you are seeing for reasons you mention. I don't know this software and don't have a Mac but I know of similar software for PCs that vary from genuine useful cleanup software, through ineffective as a tool and more marketing, to dangerous malware packing viruses and the like.

With some of the software there seems to be a grey area where there is some doubt over whether it's just not worth having or potentially of ill intent and it takes some time for consensus to emerge or the software gets removed or improved etc.

Where are we with this software? Is there an authoritative body that scores or rates it as malware? Can you provide links to the software and an authoritative body that rates it or gives warning? A screenshot capturing the banner would be useful too.

The reason I ask is that it's up to Google to police its advertising which appears all over the internet. If the information is provided to them they should act on it.

Cheers,
John


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Where are we with this software? Is there an authoritative body that scores or rates it as malware? Can you provide links to the software and an authoritative body that rates it or gives warning? A screenshot capturing the banner would be useful too.
> 
> The reason I ask is that it's up to Google to police its advertising which appears all over the internet. If the information is provided to them they should act on it.


John, you only need google 'mackeeper review' and you'll follow a long trail...

Google won't police it's advertising, how can they unless it's for something to do with a well-known brand or is counterfeit or dangerous. The internet is awash with flotsam! This is very much a case of buyer beware, so perhaps a general warning as a sticky might be useful.

If you can't do anything then I've already amended my signature. I'd urge other Mac users to do the same.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Rich,

Google do police their advertising and there is a process which I was trying to invoke and raise for you thinking this was some Trojan etc. To save time it's useful to have links rather than have to do research as I don't know authorities in the Mac world. The URL link in the banner would be a big help to identify the advert. I can't see anything here on the forum despite refreshing the page.

Doing a Google search shows Mackeeper to be a commercial product advertised through Google. My virus checkers etc don't flag up the URL as a problem. Mackeeper has got an entry in Wikipedia showing mixed reviews on the subject from early beta, through acquisition by another company and various lawsuits both against the product and in its defence. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacKeeper This is not a glowing recommendation but not an infected website or criminal exploit, virus, Trojan etc. It seems to be one of these grey area products I mentioned that invoke strong opinions and is perhaps worth avoiding for that reason.


----------

